# My 'other Audi'



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Not long joined up, great forum, mega friendly, and looking around I've found this section so this is what I have....










And revealed....


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Gmac, like the colour,what year is it?


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Very nice Gmac, like the colour,what year is it?


It's a 2000. Cheers for the compliment!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very nice. Love the B5 RS4.


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheers Kell!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Cairn O' Mount in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

phope said:


> Cairn O' Mount in the 2nd pic?


Spot on phope! Like a good blast up the road! Was over your neck of the woods for a curry not so long ago!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Ah the Alma... Great food


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

phope said:


> Ah the Alma... Great food


 Yep was a good curry! Just realised who you are! You came to the rr day at Wallace with the a6 and the dog! :lol: Are you coming to Crieff in a fortnight??? Good crowd going!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Aye that's me... Should be at Crieff in the TT


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

phope said:


> Aye that's me... Should be at Crieff in the TT


Good good! See you there! Fingers crossed for weather that is half as good as last year 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gmac said:


> Cheers Kell!


And Misano Red is clearly the best colour for an Audi.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely RS4 , a Misano B5 was always one of my favourite RS cars.


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Kell said:


> Gmac said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Kell!
> ...


And the fastest! Lol an a6 in Misano is a rare beast! Nice


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

neilc said:


> Lovely RS4 , a Misano B5 was always one of my favourite RS cars.


Cheers Neil! Yep the RS is definitely a keeper!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

What's the power again? Does the WMI make much improvement?


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

phope said:


> What's the power again? Does the WMI make much improvement?


It made 504ps and 604nm, the wm made no difference on the day, although inconclusive really as I wasn't running it prior to the rr day at all, and I do reckon the car/ecu needs a good few miles to 'learn' the wm. plus I think the Wagner smic's were working well!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Gmac said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Gmac said:
> ...


Yeah, I think the reason we wanted a Red Avant was because of the B5 RS4.

Not quite the same, but I do love it:


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking good Kell! 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Gmac said:


> Yep was a good curry! Just realised who you are! You came to the rr day at Wallace with the a6 and the dog! :lol: Are you coming to Crieff in a fortnight??? Good crowd going!


He put the dog on the rollers???!!!!! I'll have the A6 and the dog but will be along later maybe  ....just makes sure he looks after *MY* TT 

Hev x


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Hev said:


> Gmac said:
> 
> 
> > Yep was a good curry! Just realised who you are! You came to the rr day at Wallace with the a6 and the dog! :lol: Are you coming to Crieff in a fortnight??? Good crowd going!
> ...


I think the dog made more power! Lol :lol: can't beat quattro :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I would so love a B5 RS4. Used to love driving APS's beast - no one expects a family estate car to be quite _that_ quick :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Gmac said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Gmac said:
> ...


Well she has shed a bit of weight so I reckon she is good for a few extra BPP (brake paw power)! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## simonc1979 (Feb 23, 2013)

love this car... especially when they're kept so well


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

simonc1979 said:


> love this car... especially when they're kept so well


Cheers for the comment


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Well after bagging a set of pole positions off Justin on here who was breaking a mk1 i have managed to get the genuine recaro subframes for a b5, rare as rocking horse poo!, and now have the seats in the car!!! Just delighted with them, the best seats out there, so much nicer to sit in than my oem ones.. even the wife likes them!! :lol:

pics or it never happened....


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

8)


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Very nice Guy - perfect fit


----------

